# Just an idea but need help (cement igloo)



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

Well it is 15 degrees outside and it is snowing like crazy and I am daydreaming.

We cut a corn crib into four 3.5' tall sections for our chickens. I am thinking of taking one of the sections and cementing the wall for a kids play house/cement igloo/summer camp out. 

The pen has a 14' dia. 

I am thinking of a wall construction of field stone and mortar (3"-4" thickness). I am also have the idea of sinking cut wine bottle into the wall for light.

Now for the help part.

I want to have a round mushroom type roof out of cement. Probably will have a 4" center hole for future chimney. Anybody have any idea how to build one?

Will a 4" wall be thick enough for over night winter camp out? Or should I put 1" styrofoam in the walls?

Will a 12"X12" cement ground level ring support the weight?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Try a Google for Ferro cement construction. Lots of resources here's one I found quickly.
http://ferrocement.com/casa-contents/contents.en-ferroHouse-web.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This thread might get more answers on the main ht board, I can copy it there if you like.


----------



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Ross that would be great.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I would not recommend this without some serious engineering. Concrete blocks falling on your head would be a very unwelcome suprise.


----------



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

I was thinking more in the line of a poured roof with wire mesh inside.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Seems like I remember reading how a large balloon type thing was used for a mold for a cement igloo. After the cement hardens the air or water is let out of the balloon and the balloon is removed. Don't remember where you can get a large balloon though.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

pancho said:


> Seems like I remember reading how a large balloon type thing was used for a mold for a cement igloo. After the cement hardens the air or water is let out of the balloon and the balloon is removed. Don't remember where you can get a large balloon though.


That's the basic idea for concrete dome buildings. 

They inflate a large balloon similar to using a fan to inflate a hot air ballon. Then they spay the inside with foam insulation. After this hardens they install rebar and shotcrete the inside if the foam.


----------

